# Johnson Creek Lab Pics



## Alex (27/7/15)

*Johnson Creek Lab Pics*
www.jcvc.com

By jcsmokejuice · 3 hours ago · 8 images · 282 views · stats



To start the behind the scenes tour of Johnson Creek™, here is an overview of our cGMP lab. Pictured are active mixing drums, finished goods, a drum lifter for mixing in large quantities, general in-lab inventory, our Omega bottling machine, and our ePak bottling machine.




At the start of the ePak bottling line, bottles head down the conveyor belt and have labels applied. Next down the line is where they are filled, capped and shrink banded.




Labels rolling through our Omega bottling machine, just as they are about to be laser printed with a lot code.




Droppers and caps funneling through our Omega bottling machine, where they are applied after 10mL bottles are filled.




View of inventory lineup inside the lab. Additional inventory is held in our cGMP warehouse. The drums pictured in the foreground are prepped for mixing.




Pictured here are drums being utilized for mixing. Recipes are measured by weight. All scales are verified with a 50kg weight before mixing begins.




Sometimes hand filling is necessary, such as for small orders and for all 0% nicotine e-liquid.




This is almost a start to finish view of the production. The first team member is mixing for a machine run, the second team member is hand filling, and the third team member is capping hand filled bottles. The containers, pictured in front of the team members, are finished product ready to be filled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## stevie g (27/7/15)

awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Thanks @Alex, very interesting

Mainly women in the lab 
I suppose they have more precision and patience than men, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

@Silver they just hid the men away for photos, someone's gotta move those drums

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Silver they just hid the men away for photos, someone's gotta move those drums



Lol, you probably right @Mike

But somehow I prefer to believe its a pristine lady moxing the juices


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

Don't worry @Silver the guys only do the heavy lifting. All the actual mixing is done by lovely young ladies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> Don't worry @Silver the guys only do the heavy lifting. All the actual mixing is done by lovely young ladies.



Thanks for the reassurance @Mike - lol


----------

